# Problème achat sur Ibooks



## Coromandel (15 Mars 2011)

J'ai installé ibooks sur mon iphone 3GS avec le dernier OS du moment (4.3)J'ai bien accès à des tas de livres gratuits, mais pas un seul livre payant à l'horizon!
Jules vernet et Rimbaud c'est sympa, mais j'aimerai des bouquins plus actuels!

Quelqu'un a déjà rencontrà ce cas de figure?

Merci d'avance.


----------

